# prices on used tanks



## kvolk (Feb 19, 2003)

I am going to start looking for another tank. I have plenty of time to shop. What would be a great deal on used furnished tanks (all accesories) in the 50 gal, 80 gal and 100 gal ranges? I would like to have a general idea so I don't pass on a really good deal but don't want to get just an average deal as I have plenty of time to wait.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

well not too sure of your area but just take a look around for the best price you can find and post it here before purchase and we will let you know if its a fair deal or not


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

look through your local classified ads mag


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i find good deals in the newspaper all the time


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

piranha198220 said:


> i find good deals in the newspaper all the time


 i dont, they are all 45 - 50 gals


----------

